# [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]



## Spegeli (28. November 2015)

*[Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Servus liebe Leute,
bei mir steht das nächste große Projekt ins Haus: Triple Monitor Setup!
Das einzige Problem was ich aktuell habe: Ich weis nicht welche Monitore ich mir kaufen soll *g*

Hier ein paar Hilfreiche Infos vorne weg:

Budget: ~200-250€ pro Monitor (insgesamt sollten alle 3 nicht mehr wie 1000€ kosten)
Verwendungszweck: Hauptsächlich Xbox One Gaming und für den Produktiven Einsatz (Videobearbeitung (YT Videos), Twitch Streaming etc.). Ab und zu auch ein bisschen PC Gaming,
Verwendete Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970 (2x DVI, 1x HDMI, 1x DisplayPort)
Falls weitere Infos benötigt werden, bitte bescheid geben.

Meine bisherigen Überlegung war folgende:
Einen 27 Zoll Haupt Monitor mit 2 HDMI Eingängen. Dieser wird dann der Haupt Monitor für Windows und der Gaming Monitor für meine Xbox. Und dazu dann links und rechts jeweils einen 24 Zoll Monitor.
Gezockt wird (egal ob PC oder XBox) nur auf dem Haupt Monitor, daher müssen die 2 seitlichen keine High-End Monitore sein. Die sind mehr für Programme die ich z.b. beim Streamen im Blick haben muss.
Natürlich sollte der Haupt Monitor Optisch zu den Neben Monitoren passen.

2 Fragen hätte ich dazu noch:

Optisch sinnvoll 24 und 27 Zoll zu mischen? Oder sieht der Größen unterschied kacke aus? -> Ein Problem was mir aufgefallen ist, das die meisten 24 und 27 Zoll Monitore (wenn sie vom selben Hersteller und gleiche Baureihe sind) trotzdem meist einen unterschiedlichen Rahmen oder Standfuß haben, was schon mal das Optische Bild nervt.
27 Zoll mit Full HD sinnvoll? Oder doch lieber ebenfalls einen 24 Zoll als Haupt Monitor benutzen?

Meine bisherige Idee war: 1 x BenQ RL2755HM + 2 x BenQ RL2455HM


Und da ich ein "Neuling" bin was Monitore betrifft hoffe ich das ihr mir bei meinen Fragen und evtl. Kauf Vorschläge weiter helfen könnt.
Falls ihr selber ein Triple Monitor Setup habt, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr evtl. ein Bild zu eurem Beitrag Posten könnt.

Mfg,
euer Spegeli


----------



## Kotor (28. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Guten Morgen, 

vorweg - ich werde dir keine Monitore vorschlagen. 
Aber bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht irgendwann mal in den Genuss von Nvidia Surround kommen willst ? (ich möchte mein AMD Eyefinity Setup nicht mehr missen) 
Hierbei wären 3 gleiche Monitore natürlich am sinnvollsten.  (+ DisplayPort Eingang notwendig)

Ich spiele hauptsächlich Rennsimulationen und Shooter und kann nicht mehr ohne die 5760x1080 (oder höher).
Dazu habe ich mir 3 recht billige AOC Monitore (3x160€), IPS, 5ms, kaum seitlicher Rand gekauft. 

Damals noch recht schlecht konfiguriert, aber trotzdem ein Beispiel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R-ZF3uviqw

grüße
kotor


----------



## Rabber (28. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Da würde ich 3x den Dell U2515H vorschlagen aber bei der Auflösung von 7680x1440 wird deine Grafikkarte, je nach Spiel, gnadenlos untergehen.


----------



## Spegeli (28. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Da ich hauptsächlich mit der Xbox one zocke reicht Full HD. Und die 1-2 pc spiele die ich im Jahr spiele werde ich auch nur auf einem monitor spielen.
Die 2 neben Monitore sind wie gesagt nur fur den produktiven einsatz.


----------



## Rabber (28. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Dann 3x Dell U2414H


----------



## Spegeli (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*



Rabber schrieb:


> Dann 3x Dell U2414H


Der scheint schon mal sehr Positive Feedbacks zu haben.
Was mir jetzt noch sorge macht bei dem Modell wie ich das am besten anschließe, da der Monitor nur HDMI und DisplayPort hat (und kein DVI), meine GraKa aber nur 1 HDMI, 1 DisplayPort und 2 DVI hat.
Sprich für einen müsste ich dann einen DVI -> HDMI oder Display Port Kabel kaufen wie z.b. das hier:
AmazonBasics Adapterkabel HDMI auf DVI, 3 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Hab ich dadurch dann irgendwelche verluste?



Sonst vllt. noch jemand einen Vorschlag?

Mfg


----------



## Rabber (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Wirst keine einbußen bei einem DVI auf HDMI Kabel haben


----------



## Spegeli (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*



Rabber schrieb:


> Wirst keine einbußen bei einem DVI auf HDMI Kabel haben



Ok (wahrscheinlich) letzte Frage. Der Monitor hat ja 2 HDMI Eingänge, heist ich kann an einen Bildschirm PC und XBox hängen. Wie switched man dann zwischen den Eingängen? Einfach per "Knopf"?


----------



## Rabber (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Per OSD kann man die Eingänge auswählen


----------



## Spegeli (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Ok hab mir mal 3 Stück Bestellt (über Amazon).

Was mir jetzt fehlt ist noch n Schreibtisch. Zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wie lang der Schreibtisch für 3 Monitore umgefähr sein sollte? ^^
160cm dürften ausreichen oder?


----------



## Rabber (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

160cm reichen locker


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Also die Monitore sind heute gekommen und bereits aufgebaut, allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem:

Der Haupt Monitor welcher per HDMI Verbunden ist, hat im Gegensatz zu den 2 per DVI Verbundenen Geräte einen Gelbstich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einstellungen an den Monitoren sind alle die selben.

Ist das normal das bei HDMI das Bild Automatisch etwas Wärmer ist?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Hast du bei dem HDMI Monitor den vollen RGB Bereich aktiviert?


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Also die Einstellung bei allen 3 Monitoren sind gleich.
In der Nvidia System Steuerung sieht es wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei den Monitoren sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*//Edit: *Den Ausgabebereich habe ich bereits auf Voll geändert.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Du bist sicher, dass die DVI Monitore auf Ultra HD; HD; SD mit begrenztem dynamischen Ausgabebereich stehen?


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du bist sicher, dass die DVI Monitore auf Ultra HD; HD; SD mit begrenztem dynamischen Ausgabebereich stehen?



Die DVI Monitore sind so eingestellt wie der HDMI Monitor (und wie du das oben siehst).
Ich benutze lediglich einen DVI zu HDMI Kabal, da meine GraKa nur 1 HDMI, aber 2 DVI Ausgänge hat.

Werde gleich mal probieren den HDMI Haupt Monitor per DisplayPort anzuschließen. Vllt. bringts ja was.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Stell bei Auflösung erstmal auf PC und nicht Ultra HD; HD; SD oder zumindest mal den dynamischen Bereich auf Voll und nicht begrenzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sollte das aussehen.


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Das Problem ist das bei PC ich maximal 1600x1200 auswählen kann?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Dynamischen Bereich hab ich schon auf Voll gestellt (nach dem ich den Screen gemacht hatte).


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Lass mich raten, der Gelbstich ist noch da?


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, der Gelbstich ist noch da?


Jop is noch da.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Dann entweder die Farben im OSD angleichen oder den Monitor tauschen lassen.


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Hab jetzt mal den DisplayPort anschluss Probiert, selbes Ergebniss.
Werde jetzt glaub mal den Dell Support anschreiben bevor ich den vllt. doch umsonst zurück schicke ^^


----------



## Rabber (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Verstell mal den Kontrast, mein Dell hat bei über 76 auch ein Gelbstich


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*



Rabber schrieb:


> Verstell mal den Kontrast, mein Dell hat bei über 76 auch ein Gelbstich


Das nächste Problem was ich habe ist mit MST / Daisy Chain. 
Monitor 2 und 3 sind nur am Flackern / An und Aus gehen.

Anscheinend haben vermehrt Leute das Problem beim U2414H.

Zufällig auch ne Lösung dafür?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Habe jetzt die Daten nicht im Kopf, aber das geht doch eigentlich nur mit DP, oder nicht?


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Daten nicht im Kopf, aber das geht doch eigentlich nur mit DP, oder nicht?



Ja hab es aktuell umgestellt:
PC -> DP zu mDP -> Monitor 1
Monitor 1 -> DP Out zu mDP -> Monitor 2
Monitor 2 -> DP Out zu mDP -> Monitor 3

Aber Monitor 2 und 3 Flackern bzw. gehen an und aus die ganze Zeit.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Stehen alle auf DP 1.2 und welche Kabel nutzt du?


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Stehen alle auf DP 1.2 und welche Kabel nutzt du?



Ja bei Monitor 1 und 2 ist DP 1.2 aktiviert (bei 3 ist es deaktiviert wie von Dell vorgegeben...hab es auch dort mal aktiviert, was aber keine Veränderung bringt).
Kabel benutze ich die die bei den Monitoren dabei waren.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Dann sollte es normal gehen.


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann sollte es normal gehen.


Ja normal, aber gehen tut es nicht....ach wie mich das schon wieder anpisst...


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Kann ich verstehe.
Würde mal den Dell Support anschreiben.


----------



## Spegeli (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehe.
> Würde mal den Dell Support anschreiben.



Jop werde ich morgen mal machen. Habe es jetzt vorerst wieder auf HDMI + 2x DVI umgestellt.
Jetzt noch schnell schauen ob ich den Gelbstich weg bekomme und dann geht es erst mal ab ins Bett..


----------



## Spegeli (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Hab mir jetzt von Amazon noch einen vierten Monitor geholt und gehofft das ich dann 3 mit dem gleichen Farb Setting hab.
Allerdings hat der neue auch den "Warmen" Farbton....

Hab jetzt mal dem Dell Support geschrieben.


----------



## Spegeli (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Triple Monitor Setup [Budget: 600-1000€]*

Also die U2414H Monitore sind der reinste Flop.
Selbst mit einem Spyder5 kann man die Fehler nicht ganz ausmerzen. 2 der 4 Monitore sehen selbst nach dem Kalibrieren noch "blass" aus.

Werde wohl alle 4 zurück schicken und mir nach einem anderen Monitor umschauen...


----------

